# Nokia 6.1 (Nokia 6 2018) TA-1043 / TA-1068 in Deutschland



## pcp-brattcoxx (27. Juni 2018)

Moinsen. 

Hat irgendjemand hier im Forum ein (New) Nokia 6.1 (Nokia 6 2018) in der Version TA-1068 im Einsatz? 
Mich würde hier im speziellen die Verfügbarkeit der in Deutschland genutzten Frequenzen (LTE Band 20, 800 MHz) sowie die Frage nach Android One interessieren.
Die Version TA-1054 unterstützt beides beispielsweise nicht.

Danke.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Juli 2018)

Mittlerweile konnte ich noche inige Erkenntnisse sammeln die ich gerne mit euch teilen möchte und welche gleichzeitig darüber aufklären sollen warum ich Eingangs die oben gestellte Frage in den Raum geworfen habe.
Ich hoffe dem ein oder anderen, der auf einige Punkte im Verlauf seiner eigenen Kaufabsicht gestoßen ist, weiterhelfen zu können.

Nachdem mein Androide kürzlich das zeitliche gesegnet hat kam ich nicht umhin mich um einen Ersatz zu bemühen.
Der aktuelle Markt brachte mich nach Berücksichtigung der eigenen Präferenzen wie möglichst unverfälschtes Android (UI, keine Hardware Buttons etc), 16:9 Bauform, Anschaffungskosten ca. 250 € auf das genannte Nokia 6.1.
Da HMD Global bereits in den vergangenen zwei Jahren positiv auf sich aufmerksam machen konnte viel mir die Entscheidung auch nicht sonderlich schwer, werden mir doch hier:

Android One
LTE
32 GB ROM
3 GB RAM

gebofür welches (je nach Händler) in DE ca. 260 € aufgerufen werden.
Wer online nach dem Gerät sucht stößt aber relativ schnell auf eine bei Händlern gerne "Global Version" genannten Version *TA-1068*. Diese bietet entgegen der DE-Variante *64 GB ROM* und *4 GB RAM* für im Schnitt 200 - 220 €.

Etwas weiter gegraben brachte ich dann zu Tage was zu diesem Thread führte:
Das Gerät, auch als Nokia 6 (2018) oder New Nokia 6 bekannt ist weltweit in verschiedenen Versionen im Handel aufgeschlagen. Damit verbunden sind die jeweilige Unterstützung von Dingen wie *NFC*, diverser Frequendbänder wie dem hierzulande nicht unwichtigen *LTE Band 20* oder auch die *Android One* Zertifizierung. Im Bereich der "Mobile Devices" nicht ungewöhnlich.
Leider wird das aber aus der Produktseite bei HMD Global nicht zwingend ersichtlich. Auch die daran angeschlossenen Foren helfen nur bedingt weiter.

Dank eines sehr entgegenkommenden Mitarbeiter des Supports sowie weiterer Nachforschung in den Tiefen des WWW kamen dann die wichtigen Informartionen langsam zusammen.
Insgesamt gibt es 7 verschiedene Modellvarianten, welche sich wie folgt zuordnen lassen:

*TA-1054 - China
TA-1068 - Hong Kong & Taiwan
TA-1050 - APAC, Europa, Mittlerer Osten, Africa (SINGLE SIM)
TA-1043 - APAC, Europa, Mittlerer Osten, Africa (DUAL SIM)
TA-1016 - LATAM (SINGLE SIM)
TA-1045 - LATAM (DUAL SIM)
TA-1089 - Indien (DUAL SIM)
*
Die Varianten unterstützen folgende Freuquenzbänder wie folgt:

*TA-1054, TA-1068 (China, Hong Kong & Taiwan)*
GSM: 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
CDMA: BC0 (1X / EVDO Rev. A)
WCDMA: Band 1, 2, 5, 8 
TD-SCDMA: Band 34, 39
LTE: Band 1, 3, 4, 5, 8, 34, 38, 39, 40, 41 (Full Band 41)

*TA-1050, TA-1043 (APAC, Europa, Mittlerer Osten, Africa)*
GSM: 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
CDMA:
WCDMA: Band 1, 2, 5, 8
TD-SCDMA:
LTE: Band 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, *20*, 28, 38, 40, 41 (Full Band 41)

*TA-1016, TA-1045 (LATAM)*
GSM: 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
CDMA:
WCDMA: Band 1, 2, 4, 5, 8
TD-SCDMA:
LTE: Band 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 12, 17, 20, 28, 38

*TA-1089 (Indien)*
GSM: 900 / 1800
CDMA:
WCDMA: Band 1, 8
TD-SCDMA:
LTE: Band 1, 3, 5, 40, 41 (nur 120MHz)

Dies ist gegebenfalls für Relevant wenn das Gerät auch außerhalb der Heimat einmal mit der Aussenwelt kommunizieren soll, zu was man in Anbetracht der DUAL SIM Funktion ja durchaus hingerissen sein könnte.
Wer also hauptsächlich in *DE oder der EU* unterwegs ist kommt also dank *LTE Band 20* mit dem Modell *TA-1043 und TA-1050* am besten zurecht, muss aber die kleineren Spezifikationen für einen höhreren Anschaffunspreis in Kauf nehmen.
Bei Reisen in die USA könnte es dafür z.B. Probleme mit Anbietern wie *AT&T* und deren Service Providern geben welche das *Band 17* nutzen.
Wer auf das LTE Band 20 verzichten möchte kann im Umkehrschluss aber theoretisch auch zu einer der anderen Varianten greifen.

*NFC* bieten *alle* Varianten.
Die Version *TA-1054* (China) bietet nach aller Recherche bisher als einzige *kein Android One*. Die Teilnahme am Programm von Android One ist aber bei Import dennoch keine Garantie für ein schnelles Update, das diese von Google länderspezifisch verteilt werden. Ein *TA-1045* kann also unter Umständen in DE betrieben werden, bekommt seine *Security Patches und OS Updates* aber unter Umständen *später oder gar nicht* solange das Gerät nicht wider mit einem US Provider kommuniziert.


----------

